
Antisocial networking - toni
http://daviddahl.blogspot.com/2009/04/antisocial-networking.html
======
mishmash
Here's our take on it: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=561403>

------
TheSOB88
Too much complaining, too little ideas. Oh, wait...

